# Mitre rails



## Chipmaster (23 Jul 2012)

Does anyone know of a good source of aluminium mitre rail? I am looking to make some sliding jigs with screw adjustable fences/stops etc., and would like to inset the rail into ply...


----------



## ossieosborne (23 Jul 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

If you are just looking for flat aluminium bar, do a search on "Yell" and you will find that there are a number of aluminium stockists in your area.

HTH

Oz


----------



## marcros (23 Jul 2012)

I have just bought some brass from this chap

http://www.plhillsales.com/

very helpful


----------



## Chipmaster (25 Jul 2012)

Thanks for that fellas. It's aluminium lipped channel I'm looking for and there doesn't seem to be a lot of it around. It's for making a track for sliding fences, guides etc with a captive lip for adjustment, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Eric The Viking (25 Jul 2012)

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-...-&-fittings/DK2051/t-track-48"-x-3_4"-section
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-universal-t-track-prod840636
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-ft-T-Slot-T-Track-Aluminum-Jig-Clamp-Hold-Down-/280467397543
http://www.tilgear.info/sections/6132/mitre_track/
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mitre+track+OR+t-track


----------



## marcros (25 Jul 2012)

ahh. this has been discussed before I think. It is the usual suspects I think, summarised above by Eric the Viking. It seems to not be a common profile outside of woodworking.


----------

